# Court rules Constituent Assembly illegal



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

An Egyptian court on Tuesday blocked Parliament's decision to create a new constitution-writing assembly, challenging the legitimacy of a body that has been criticized for its domination by Islamists.
The Cairo Administrative Court "halts the implementation of the decision by the Parliament's speaker to form the Constitutional Assembly to draft the constitution," Judge Ali Fekry told the court. 
The Islamists in Parliament have insisted on having MPs on the constitution-writing panel, but liberal voices backed by legal experts said lawmakers' writing a constitution is unprecedented. Tuesday's verdict can be appealed. Once the verdict is issued by the higher court, the verdict would be final.
The verdict followed a lawsuit decrying the domination of Islamist political group on a large portion of the panel’s 100 seats.
Parliament formed the Constituent Assembly in late March to draft the country’s new constitution.


Court rules Constituent Assembly illegal | Egypt Independent


Thats like a vote of no confidence against the Islamist dominated "peoples assembly":clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

what shambles


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> An Egyptian court on Tuesday blocked Parliament's decision to create a new constitution-writing assembly, challenging the legitimacy of a body that has been criticized for its domination by Islamists.
> The Cairo Administrative Court "halts the implementation of the decision by the Parliament's speaker to form the Constitutional Assembly to draft the constitution," Judge Ali Fekry told the court.
> The Islamists in Parliament have insisted on having MPs on the constitution-writing panel, but liberal voices backed by legal experts said lawmakers' writing a constitution is unprecedented. Tuesday's verdict can be appealed. Once the verdict is issued by the higher court, the verdict would be final.
> The verdict followed a lawsuit decrying the domination of Islamist political group on a large portion of the panel’s 100 seats.
> ...




but will it count?


----------

